# Amplificador Video sender UHF VHF



## edgar_soliz (Ago 25, 2009)

Hola amigos tengo dos video sender uno es VHF canal 3 y el otro es UHF canales 14-31

Los dos transmiten un radio de 20 metros con buena calidad luego se pierden.
El transmisor de VHF era un modulador de esos que se compra para la tv antiguas y conectar el DVD tuve que modificarla un poco para que transmitiera 20 metros ,el de UHF lo compre como transmisor y no le hice ninguna modificación y transmite unos 30 metros.

Mi intención es que alguno de estos transmisor llegue tener un alcance de por lo menos 100 metros no se si  alguien ya construyo algún amplificador para este tipo de video sender .


----------



## tercel (Ago 31, 2009)

hola edgar saludos siempre quise tener uno de esos como te funciona ??? para amplificarlo no es dificil solo que hay que poner etapas separadas y aumentar de apoco la potencia


----------



## acervanttes (Sep 8, 2009)

Bueno amigo a parte de las etapas separadas deberas tener un buen cable coaxial de 50 ohmios y una antena acorde a la frecuencia que utilizas..... fuera de la ciudad es decir en un pueblo donde no existe transmisor alguno, la señal llega a 1 km. suerte!


----------



## edgar_soliz (Sep 8, 2009)

Bueno estube viendo el circuito y pude observar que este video sender de UHF tiene un integrado que saca una señal de Rf y esta señal es amplificada por dos transistores el c2570 copie esta etapa a ver si alguien puede ayudarme a sacarle el maximo a esta etapa amplificadora


----------

